# Mahrinda 1635 Shuttle



## Chief3501 (5 mo ago)

Purchased tractor in May of 2019, currently has more time in shop that cutting my fields. Worked great for about the first few months, has a 4 ft Rhino brush hog on it. '
First the tractor just quit in the middle of cutting a field. Wouldn't start, obviously and electrical issue, called place where I purchased it and the next day, they send a tech out to see what issue was. After spending over an hour in the field tech pull a relay and dropped it in the grass. We weren't able to find it so I had to drive him to Adanced Auto who had the relay he needed. Once back up in the field even with the new relay tractor wouldn't start. Turns out after checking a fuse had blown, due to a bad solenoid between tract and brush hog activation. New solenoid was ordered and replaced week later and after two weeks same issue, if you replace the fuse the tractor would stat but brush hog would not turn over. The replaced it again and the same thing happened, with in between that issue the shifter kept jumping out of the groove when trying to shift gears. They picked up the tractor three times for this issue all under warranty but never started during the purchase of this tractor, that I had to pay for mileage for the techs pickup and delivery back to me. They supposedly put a more advanced solenoid on the tractor which when returned to me the tractor kept stalling out when cutting. The picked it up again and ran all types of tests on it so they said at the shop on the engine of the tractor and said all was ok. They took off the mulching rear plate of the brush hog and said the tractor would work fine, which it did at first and now same issue stalling constantly while cutting. In addition, they owned me aa external air filter and upon trying to install it, it was the wrong one and I couldn't get the internal filter out or the new one they sent and was too long. I had to spend over $189.00. I had them come out and do a tune up and oil change and check things after it was sitting all winter in which case oil light is on and won't go off after trying to reset, this tractor is a complete piece of junk and the salespeople fail to inform you of how the warranty works, I paid over $2500 in service calls and mileage ever through this so-called tractor was under warrant. I'm sitting here with a $21,000 hunk of meal that only has 170 hours run time of use on it and a company that is at best as questionable dealer and Mahindra a very unreliable company who is trying to sell off their tractor farming division and I can see why.


----------

